# Donald Trump for president



## billc (Mar 17, 2011)

It would be great if Trump ran for president. Wether it would be good if he won or not is another story, but the debates would be great. He doesn't take prisoners and he can put two words together without stumbling. 

This audio clip is from Don and Roma, local radio hosts in chicago when they interviewed Donald Trump, it wa great.http://wlsam.com/article.asp?id=2113000

these clips are more Donald Trump from youtube: 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6nR8G4jvnE&feature=related


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JswkJWuTu0c&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAVWpeYiRa4&feature=related


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 18, 2011)

He'll have the Colossal Douchebag vote sewn up.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2011)

Chances are very good that he wouldn't be invited to participate in the debates.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2011)

While he is a master of self-promotion, his financial past, is not something to be envied.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

while he does know how to make money, his personal life is a train wreck, and he would never survive the election process intact.

Although, since the economy is the biggest problem right now, perhaps a business man would be the best option


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> Although, since the economy is the biggest problem right now, perhaps a business man would be the best option



We already have a history of enormous debt with the US government, no need to add a "businessman" with a history of bankruptcy to that mess...


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

why not, we added a politician with no experience in politics


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> why not, we added a politician with no experience in politics


Good point.  But we managed to make it through 8 years with Bush as President.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Mar 18, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Good point.  But we managed to make it through 8 years with Bush as President.


For the most part.
Sean


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

Denial aint just in Eqypt i see....................


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello, pot.  The kettle called and said you're black.


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 18, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> hello, pot.  The kettle called and said you're black.



Racist!!!!!!!!


----------



## crushing (Mar 18, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Hello, pot. The kettle called and said you're *copper*.


 


Empty Hands said:


> Racist!!!!!!!!


 

Does that fix it?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

stevebjj said:


> Hello, pot.  The kettle called and said you're black.




lets see, a two term state gov versus a not even one term senator?

you will lose that fight Steve


----------



## Xue Sheng (Mar 18, 2011)

Donald Trump for president.... and he will go down in history with the likes of Henry Ross Perot


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

oh it will never happen.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 18, 2011)

You mean get a fair lead at first, then mysteriously drop out only to start telling the press about systematic harassment by the two major parties.


----------



## CoryKS (Mar 18, 2011)

Empty Hands said:


> He'll have the Colossal Douchebag vote sewn up.


 
And strike a blow for Colostomocracy!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> while he does know how to make money, his personal life is a train wreck, and he would never survive the election process intact.
> 
> Although, since the economy is the biggest problem right now, perhaps a business man would be the best option



I always thought that Mitt Romney was the best republican candidate in past elections.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

i like romney, but he is un-electable


----------



## Bruno@MT (Mar 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> i like romney, but he is un-electable



Why?


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

the morman thing, to start off with. Mormanism is still seen as a cult by many americans.

Also, he created a mini-obamacare when he was gov of mass. That wont help him with conservatives.


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2011)

People who are good at business are not necessarily good politicians.  Trump would make quick decisions - not necessarily a bad trait in an of itself, but I feel about as lukewarm about his potential designs on the presidency as I did about Ross Perot.

I still think a consumer watchdog would be a good way to go ... since it's supposed to be about the people anyway.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2011)

Twin Fist said:


> lets see, a two term state gov versus a not even one term senator?
> 
> you will lose that fight Steve


We're fighting?


----------



## granfire (Mar 18, 2011)

Syrup of Ipecac sales would plummet...

More Trump...yech...


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

i am not sure if that hair is electable.....


----------



## Darksoul (Mar 18, 2011)

-Oh come on. Trump's hair would obviously be his running mate. Does it have a name?

Andrew


----------



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2011)

Darksoul said:


> -Oh come on. Trump's hair would obviously be his running mate. Does it have a name?
> 
> Andrew


Fluffy?


----------



## Darksoul (Mar 18, 2011)

-I can see the banners, stickers, posters... Trump/Fluffy 2012!

-Probably with the tagline "You're Fired."


Andrew


----------



## 5-0 Kenpo (Mar 18, 2011)

As soon as someone, including him, can tell me what he stands for, then maybe...


----------



## shesulsa (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, if he runs against the next Bush Catasrophe, I really have to wonder ... does Trump have enough money to buy the vote? Is his money as old as the Bush legacy?  Does he have enough connections to perform a classic intelligence coup?  Does Bush's World Order have what it takes to get a third S.O.B. into the office of the presidency?

Tune for the next season of 'It Really Doesn't Matter Anyway Because Only Rich, Old White Men Serve Terms People Care About Besides We Haven't Had Enough Rich Bastards Run The Country Into The Ground Yet' on SBS (Such Bull ****).


----------



## Empty Hands (Mar 18, 2011)

5-0 Kenpo said:


> As soon as someone, including him, can tell me what he stands for, then maybe...



Himself.


----------



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2011)

The really scary thing is, he, could win, like Schwarzeneggar.


----------



## Twin Fist (Mar 18, 2011)

lord i hope not Don


----------



## Big Don (Mar 18, 2011)

Name recognition can be a scary thing:





That was kinda like Arnold's campaign...


----------

